

Dongle Jokes - wildlogic
http://pan.sx/Dongle_Jokes.html

======
stephengillie
For sexual harassment to occur, the offended party can be harassed merely by
overhearing 2 other people discuss what a 4th person did to a 5th. And the 4th
and 5th people be the harassers.

This is common sexual harassment policy, and if she found the concept of a
"dongle" offensive for ANY REASON, then she must be accommodated, as part of
the policy.

~~~
manicdee
Is that based on fact, or opinion?

~~~
jrs235
Sounds like a European definition to me.

------
jrs235
Pertaining to the forking comments, I was once in Adria's shoes. While riding
the school bus in high school some younger kids kept yelling a stupid phrase
and then would burst out with laughter. "Fire in the hole!" I got tired of it
so I pulled a passive aggressive move a just blew up at them. I had
misinterpreted it to be something sexual and so I assumed they were laughing
at something they also didn't understand. I yelled at them and then asked them
if they knew what they were talking about... Long story short. I got in
trouble for sexual harassment. I felt awful for my behavior and apologized to
the kids after I realized I acted improperly too.

In response to the dongle comments. Referring to parts you don't have would be
much worse as then you are/can only judge others. Referring to a part you have
can be judging yourself, but not always. Regardless, "private conversations"
in public spaces where it is reasonable to believe others can hear are not
protected private conversations and anything discussed should take into
consideration what/how others might hear them. If they were in the hallway
between sessions talking and Adria was just walking by it would be slightly
different. If they were in a room by themselves... thats a private
conversation. However, they were sitting in a room with others sitting nearby
that could hear them. Regardless of what they were saying they were being
disrespectful by distracting other attendees.

My point? 1) Be careful not to be the one incorrectly applying sexual context
to overheard words or conversations. 2) be cognizant of your surroundings and
aware of how your conversation could be perceived in public settings. 3) be
respectful.

~~~
jrs235
This is key! [https://github.com/python/pycon-code-of-
conduct/commit/500a3...](https://github.com/python/pycon-code-of-
conduct/commit/500a3d25c27065598002f7c999de3fdfb7ab18b1)

